

Ask HN: I'm 17 - have an opportunity to work at a VC firm right out of HS. - internshipsftw

Hey HN,<p>I’ve been asked to send my resume to a venture capital firm in Boston, MA regarding an internship as a developer/designer for the firm. I’m really excited about this opportunity and thought I’d turn to this community and ask for advice.<p>Background on me: I sold my first small company at 15, and started my first start-up company my sophomore year of high school. I’m a great networker and have great connections with investors and entrepreneurs in the Valley. I’m one of the youngest founders ever to speak at SXSW and love technology/start-up companies (enough bragging…)
I'm getting ready to graduate high school and want to explore a few alternatives before I jump back into school. I'm planning on taking my first semester off from college to pursue opportunities that are on the table for me right now (which might not be available after college).<p>If you ask me which career I would like to pursue, I would not have a direct answer. I know him still “some-what” young, and want to work with start-ups, I’m a great iOS/web (UI/UX) designer, and hope to take the venture capital/angel investor route someday.<p>I would love to hear your advice or comments on this opportunity or if your company/venture capital firm is looking to hire an associate intern/mobile designer.<p>Thanks!
======
gamechangr
Just use your "great connections with investors and entrepreneurs in the
Valley". That would be way higher odds than posting this on HN?

Take a semester off is fine, but stay in school!!!

~~~
internshipsftw
I don't see why I can't turn to HN and ask the community before I ask people I
know.

Thought there would be interesting opportunities from a few people on HN

~~~
gamechangr
There are opportunities for people who are just "passionate" enough, but those
are pretty low paying.

Usually we tend to hire through referrals of people we know and VC know plenty
of people.

------
dragonbonheur
Take this opportunity. With luck you might end up just like Bill Gates with
his perpetual leave of absence from Harvard.

